# pigeon I found



## adelarox (Nov 9, 2009)

I found a pigeon that fell from a tree. Not only do I suspect its neck to be injured, I also found that its chest is ruptured and what appears to be seeds are falling out. A lot of these seeds type things keep coming out of the hole. Should I try to take out as many as possible?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where are you located so we can direct you to someone that can help?


----------

